# مجلة : Renewable energy journal



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 سبتمبر 2010)

​ 




​ 




RENEWABLE ENERGY JOURNAL​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 سبتمبر 2010)

http://nl.sitestat.com/elsevier/els...ww.sciencedirect.com/science/journal/09601481


----------



## zamalkawi (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا د.محمد على المجلة، عل البعض يقرؤها ويعرف ماذا يعني مصدر محترم للعلم، ونرتاح قليلا من الفيديوهات الغريبة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 سبتمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> شكرا د.محمد على المجلة، عل البعض يقرؤها ويعرف ماذا يعني مصدر محترم للعلم، ونرتاح قليلا من الفيديوهات الغريبة


 

الأخ مهندس زملكاوي 
جميع المجلات العلمية الموثقة
Scientific Journals تعتمد على الأسس العلمية في نشر الأبحاث والإختراعات .. 
علما أن هذه الأبحاث تنفق عليها الشركات ومراكز البحوث 
والجهات الحكومية البلايين .. 

في محاولة لإختراق إحتكار البترول لسوق الطاقة .. 

إن تهمة المؤامرة .. لا تنطبق في المواضيع العلمية والهندسية .. 
ربما في أعمال السياسة والمال ..
مضت سنوان وأعوام وقرون ..
 والكل متشوق ومتعطش لإيجاد بديل بل بدائل لمصادر الطاقة. 

شاكر مساهماتك الفعالة .. 

وأرجو ان يأتي اليوم الذي نرى فيه الماء( الماء فقط.. بدون تحليل ) وقودا ؟؟؟

وأشك في ذلك كثيرا .. إن لم أعتبره من رابع المستحيلات :

أدركت أن المستحيل ثلاثة *** الغول والعنقاء والخل الوفي ..

تحياتي للجميع . ​


----------



## المهندس 73 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 أكتوبر 2010)

أعتقد أن العلم جزء من العملية السياسية 
فالعلم قوة ، ويساعد على السيطرة العسكرية والسياسية ...................
ولهذا عندما كان العرب في الصدارة العسكرية والسياسية كانوا مصدرين للعلم .........والآن العرب يستوردون العلم لأنهم الأضعف عسكرياً وسياسياً ........................................ مع احترامي للجميع 
ولهذا فمن الممكن جداً أن يحدث ذلك ..........خاصة أن في الولايات المتحدة يصدرون العديد من الأفلام والمقالات التي تفضح خبايا العلم والعلماء مما تم القضاء عليه لكي لا تنقلب الموازين ، ويصبح المسيطرالآن عبداً لمن يملك القوة الأكبر في المستقبل .....
وسأذكر أمثلة من الواقع في الأيام القادمة تدعم اعتقادي ...


----------



## koukou47 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*http://www.elsevier.com/wps/find/journaldescription.cws_home/969/description#description**[URL="http://www.elsevier.com/wps/find/journaldescription.cws_home/969/description#description"]*[/URL]
شكرا للأخ د.محمد باشراحيل أطلب منكم تزويدي كفية كتابة مقالة علمية في مجلة 
renewable energy journal


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 أكتوبر 2010)

koukou47 قال:


> شكرا للأخ د.محمد باشراحيل أطلب منكم تزويدي كفية كتابة مقالة علمية في مجلة
> renewable energy journal


 
هذا الموضوع عن كيفية نشر بحث في المجلة 

على هذا الرابط ​ 


Author FAQs 

What Journal should I submit to?
How do I prepare my manuscript for submission?
How can I submit my paper online?
I want to know more about the language polishing services provided by Elsevier
How do I retrieve my EES username and password?
How do I update my personal details/profile in EES?
How do I know if my figures are suitable for submission?
Where can I find LaTeX information?
Should my figures be included in my manuscript file?
I am unable to upload my figures to EES, why is this?
My figures are in one ZIP file, can I upload them to EES using this?
Can I upload figures created in ChemDraw, CorelDraw, Photoshop, Illustrator or Canvas?
What fonts can I use in my artwork?
How can I include audio files with my EES submission?
How do I approve the PDF to complete my submission?
How do I submit a revised paper?
What is the status of my accepted paper?
My paper was accepted for publication. When will I receive my proof?
How do I return my corrected proof?
What is the status of my offprint order?
How can I order paper offprints?
What is CiteAlert?
Why am I having trouble viewing the submission in EES?
Why was my submission removed from EES?
Can I order custom products related to my published article?
How can I order a journal issue?
How do I request Permission to re-use Elsevier material?


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموقع


----------



## محمـ ـد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً د محمد باشراحيل


----------



## محمـ ـد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

نريد موضوع مثبت عن الطاقة النووية


----------



## Dr.Eng. subhi (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الدكتور محمد يسعدني أن أحيي فيك نشاطك وهمتك العالية؛ أود الاشارة الى أنني على أتم الاستعداد للتعاون في أي مجال وبالشكل الذي تراه مناسبا؛ عل سبيل المثال مواضيع الصيانة والطاقة البديلة وغيرها ؛ أنا في مكة المكرمة ؛


----------



## خبير الاردن (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 فبراير 2011)

dr.eng. Subhi قال:


> الأخ الدكتور محمد يسعدني أن أحيي فيك نشاطك وهمتك العالية؛ أود الاشارة الى أنني على أتم الاستعداد للتعاون في أي مجال وبالشكل الذي تراه مناسبا؛ عل سبيل المثال مواضيع الصيانة والطاقة البديلة وغيرها ؛ أنا في مكة المكرمة ؛


 

مشكور أخي د.مهندس صبحي 
وسوف أتصل بكم ..لدي مشاغل حاليا لمدة شهر ونصف تقريبا . 

أشكر لك ثقتك .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 فبراير 2011)

التادفي قال:


> نريد موضوع مثبت عن الطاقة النووية


 
اشكر لك إهتمامكم بهذا الموضوع 
وسوف أبحث عن موضوع شامل وتثبيته .

وفقك مهندس التادفي .​


----------

